
A dark web tycoon pleads guilty. But how was he caught? - benjaminikuta
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615163/a-dark-web-tycoon-pleads-guilty-but-how-was-he-caught/
======
saber6
I would just like to point out that this article downplayed the central issue
that brought an end to Freedom Hosting: massive, willful hosting of child
pornography and a known and stated practice of refusing to take down anything.

This guy was not just a "dark web tycoon", he was a child porn hosting empire
owner. Much higher severity in terms of moral heinousness than say selling
drugs on The Silk Road.

